# Going in different directions



## buttersnips (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi

Oh no....

My husband has 4 children, 3 are age's 6-9, and 2 are adopted by his ex wife, he cares for them part time.

I have 2 teen-agers who are older, and don't need me like they once did.

Anyway, I am starting to feel the differences between us, and it's straining our relationship. He's very complicated while I'm more concrete. And while he struggles with all this, I seem to just sit and be still watching it all take place.

There are times I just want to leave, and it's becoming more apparent we may not have much in common as we once thought.

Financially we are always struggling, and there are times I don't know whats going on, but I did all I could do, including buying a car, paying for our vacation, and know I'm getting really bogged down with not receiving anything in return. My car is now his car, while sit and wait at home, something I swore I would never do.

And all the meanwhile we are downsizing all our things to storage, and its been stressful, because while he's trying to figure out what life works for him, including housing, I seem to be paying the price. I'm getting older and this constant instability is killing me.

I don't know what to do but I'm afraid one foot is out the door


----------



## growtogether (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello 
What do you want about your marriage? You want to work on it or let it go?


----------



## buttersnips (Apr 17, 2012)

well, deciding seems to take over action, which is why we don't jump..

I don't know yet. But I will. thanks


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Talk to him about how you feel. 

How long have you been married?


----------



## growtogether (Feb 27, 2012)

What seems to get in your way to take a decision?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, dear...well, if you have already decided, then stick to it and go. Dragging it out will only make it harder.

Not clear from your OP what exactly was your breaking point, but then, that's really no one's business but yours.


----------



## buttersnips (Apr 17, 2012)

We married hastily back in February on the 29th. It was ill planned and it seemed as though it would've been fine if it hadn't been done at all, I'm sorry, that was my impression.
Anyway, the constant pressure on me to give or be a provider without getting it in return is becoming frustrating. I bought my own ring, and I seem to be always giving him money? I have never really asked him for anything. It just seems as though he's putting me in the middle of a messy past divorce, and he brought his behaviors with him..I am doing the best I can to cope, but it's getting really hard. We moved 3 time's, he's never happy with where we live, and its just getting to be rough. I'm so sorry to vent on here. thank you for listening.


----------

